# nuntius ad romam navigavit



## aviv chadash

Hello!
I know this is pretty basic stuff, but...

nuntius ad romam navigavit
nuntius romae navigavit

Are both acceptable?


----------



## Hamlet2508

nuntius Rom*am* navigavit
meaning: The messenger sailed to Rome
nuntius Rom*ae* navigavit
 meaning:The messenger  sailed *in* Rome (probably on the Tiber )
Both sentences are acceptable, but their meaning is different.

regards,hamlet


----------



## Outsider

What about the preposition?...


----------



## aviv chadash

Thanks Hamlet.
So would 'nuntius in romam navigavit' be the same as 'nuntius romae navigavit', as outsider I think is suggesting?



Hamlet2508 said:


> meaning:The messenger sailed *in* Rome (probably on the Tiber )


 
 Or he may be slightly balmy.


----------



## Imber Ranae

Names of cities and towns (but not the nouns _urbs _and_ oppidum_) take the bare accusative for "to", and the locative case (here identical with the genitive) for "in" or "at".

_Nuntius in Romam navigabat_ would mean "the messanger was sailing into Rome".


----------



## aviv chadash

Thanks Imber Ranae.


----------

